# Crop insurance



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Recently the people we purchase our row crop insurance from have contacted us they'd like to come out and sell us forage insurance 4 our hay crop. Does anyone who grow Alfalfa or mixed hay, carry insurance on it.


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

I used to , but dropped it several years ago. I have all my hay reported as mixed hay with the FSA and have NAP coverage. I did see where the FSA under the NAP coverage is going to insure Quality now. With the regular crop insurance is doing this also it may be worth looking into.

I haven't had the time to look into it closely yet. deadline may be 9/30/16


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I carry coverage on the yield.Main reason I carry it is if it freezes out.

They just wanted to know if I wanted to switch to insurance based on rainfall for certain months,with no coverage for yield or freeze out.NO!It was just a bet on rainfall for the months you picked.I told them it sounded more like a casino bet then anything to do with production.

I've never heard of any insurance on quality on hay production.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

That's what it is.....lots of folk do it around here, I haven't....seems like a lot more fun to go to Las Vegas


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

I had insurance on my alfalfa a few years to be able to have my native prairie pastures and hayland covered in the NAP through FSA. I dropped both last year as I was tired of dealing with FSA's NAP. Also i felt I was throwing away my money on my premiums by insuring alfalfa. Just don't think my yields would ever be low enough to have a loss, unless it froze out but that seems to happen so rarely it didn't seem worth it to me.

One of the first years I seeded alfalfa, an agent talked me into seeding insurance for my alfalfa. Seemed cheap enough so I figured what the heck. Fortunately I got a nice stand so didn't need it. Don't think I'll ever buy that one again though. The stand would have to be a complete failure before they'd consider it a loss. Something like less then 9 plants per square foot if i remember right.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm thinking the same thing just wouldn't be worth that to ensure the mix hay or alfalfa...... I've even frustrated with a crop insurance available on the row Crops. We do a double-cropping there was a time late planting crops were ndddot used to calculate you're guaranteed averages in crop insurance. The insurance company drastically reduces what it will pay for a late planted crops . But they think nothing of using the late planted yields to d drastically reduce your historical average. On my farm they will only guarantee me a hundred and two bushels on a 75% policy. We have the right to drop down to the county average, but for some reason FSA since County average is only a hundred here too.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Iam honesty looking into self insurance. Already have a few years or records. Instead of paying an insurance company. Pay myself and put the money into a savings account. Only withdraw if something happens. If I have a huge disaster on the first year I will be out of luck. If I only have a disaster every five years or so I will be money ahead. Plus my money will at least earn a tiny bit of interest. Better earning interest myself than giving it to some faceless company.


----------

